# Some GREAT Titles ~ Helping Mike :)



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Well, I am going to combine my older thread presented below with some more info I wanted to share.







Be sure to read all the way through, because I added stuff!







If it is at all possible, try to check out Mike's recording of Reflective Words. (Healthy Audio site.)In it, he addresses many of life's issues, questions, and observations he has made in his sessions while helping others. It is not only insightful, and beautifully worded, but it speaks to many other areas that are part of our lives. I highly recommend it!!!Here is the other thread:After dealing for years in trying to explain to those in my life what it is we IBSers go thru, I felt that others would want to be aware of this. It is truly wonderful!I have listened to Mike's "IBS Companion" recording,from the www.ibsaudioprogram.com site, which helps explain to the non-IBS sufferer (family and friends,etc. who do NOT have IBS, but are in the IBS sufferer's life) what it is to have IBS. I listened to it several times in a row, and cried my eyes out each time. It explains all the pain and embarassment we deal with, the awful embarrassing tests, the need for compassion and understanding...well it's all there. Even though this is not a therapeutic recording, it was for me to listen to it, because it validated what I have gone thru as being real, and worthy of being addressed. I believe so many of us have guilt feelings because we know of those with life threatening conditions, and IBS is put off as you "can live with it." But what a life!!! So for me, this was extremely therapeutic, and my son commented after he listened to it, that he wished others in my life could have listened to it, things might have been different in the way I was treated. (Not believed, feeling sorry for myself, etc.) We all know these things.So now, I am here to care and support others, and to receive support as well. We are all here for each other, as we always say, but we do mean it! I hope that maybe by sharing this, it may help someone else who is tired of trying to explain and excuse themselves all the time for this sorry condition!!! And thanks, Mike, for having the insight to make this recording. It is like you got into our brain!!And so...........Mike has asked me to help him out with program awareness, and other little things to help him here and there where I can.(Most probably because I pester him so much he wanted me to put it to good use!! LOL)







But I wouldn't be helping Mike, if I didn't believe in what he is doing to help us. I hope to continue to support and BE SUPPORTED by the friends I have made here on the BB, and new friends to be! We are all family...and so to keep everything "kosher" as my dad would say, I will make a new signature, so everything is proper. I hope you all accept this, as you have with Eric, because I am pretty fragile right now after a year of 3 surgeries!!! LOLBut it is important to get this information out to those who are suffering, and that is what I am doing!!!Take care everyone and be well!!!~ MarilynHelping Mike to help others.







www.ibsaudioprogram.com www.healthyaudio.com


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

MarilynThanks for posting this again, and I'm definetely going to take you up on your recommendation and buy the 'IBS Companion'.I sometimes suffer from guilty feelings when I'm having a bad episode - because of worrying that other might think I'm a fraud -so it sounds like this tape maybe therapeutic for me too.Keep up the good work - your doing great!







Clair


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

I concur. Thanks marilyn, you are a beautiful person and never forget that!







Thanks for all you do.------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike building his websites. www.ibsaudioprogram and www.healthyaudio.com I also work with Mike in IBS clinical trials using Mikes tapes at an IBS research facility.My own website on IBS is www.ibshealth.com Please visit for accurate information on IBS.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

bump


----------



## shyra22f (May 9, 2000)

Thank You Marilyn







------------------"I'm not a failure if I don't make it - I'm a success because I tried"-unknown


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Bump...well, as long as I'm at it








------------------~Marilyn~Helping Mike to help others~ www.ibsaudioprogram.com and www.healthyaudio.com


----------

